# photos



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

(Applause) undefinedundefinedundefinedhow about some new photos of members?looking for anyone who sailed on Cape Rodney in 1956.Villagus 1957 Duncraig 1957 Hazelmoor 1958/59 Eric Wallace


----------

